# Excellent video on proven aquaponics system



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm doing some checking on aquaponic systems and this link was sent to me. It shows a well researched system with an explanation of each component.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RlAilZEnYw[/ame]


----------



## turbonator (Jul 6, 2011)

that is a fantastic video, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Mert (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting the vid.
Nice to see a fellow Minnesotan here o/


----------



## Aquaponics lover (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks heaps, I also found an interesting aquaponics vs soil experiment here: https://aquaponicsrevolution.com/aquaponics-vs-soil/
This is the proof that aquaponics works


----------

